# piranhas aren't eating and breathing heavy



## f150cracker (Nov 24, 2004)

i was out of town for 5 days and had my lil brother feed my piranhas.. Their only 2 1/2 inches long and i have 7 in a 55 gal tank with two big hang on filters.

long story short my brother fed them a full bottle of dried krill and all the krill were stuck to the pipe of the filters or laying on the bottom with crazy amounts of mold or some fuzzy sh*t on them..

i did a 30 percent water change give or take while doing the gravel cleaner thing.

My fish aren't eating and also they all seem to be sitting on the bottom breathing really heavy.. Their gills are moving really fast.... like they can't catch their breath or something of some sorts.

I would greatly appreciate any suggestions of what to do ...

thankyou.

MIKE

email is [email protected] if you'd prefer to email me .. Thanks


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

the same thing happend when i gave mine cod and the filter packed up and i woke up soooo hung over to find 2 of my 3 p's floating on there sides on the top gasping big time so i put them in some newish water and did a 90% water change ( u might not want to take out that much as u couldnt see though my water cos of the dam shity cod!!) and as soon as i got the filter working they perked up cos of the areation i think but there fine now and are playing chasing the tiger barbs in my tank right now but id say do some water changes and theyll be fine but if anyone knows different please let say so.







good luck


----------



## f150cracker (Nov 24, 2004)

my piranhas are perfectly fine now. I did a 40 percent water change one day and a 50 percent water change the next day and added slime coat and ammonia remover double dosage. The fish were fine the next day and eating as normal.

Thanks for your reply inked

MIKE.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

that's great that your fish are doing good. the water was lacking oxygen and probably pretty damn high in ammonia, the water changes were the best idea. good job bro







.


----------



## SpAzZy (Mar 30, 2004)

glad that you fixed your problem and that your fish are ok. your fish will be able to stay in the 55g for a few more months, but will have to be moved, you will eventually be overstocked in a tank of that size. read up the faq's and other people's experiences and you'll knwo what i'm talking about. have fun and 
:welcome:


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

:welcome: glad to see your fish are ok.


----------

